# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Chad Savage, Father Evil, Shin Godzilla, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 126

With only 5 weeks until TransWorld’s Halloween and Attractions Show, the 4 (g)hosts open the Roundtable of Terror to the Sinister One, Chad Savage and Steve McCarthy, as we learn about a brand new joint venture called FearWear, a unique take on advertising with t-shirts designed by Chad and printed by Steve. Keep listening to the show to find out how you can get a FREE t-shirt at Transworld this year.
Badger brings us interviews from Days of the Dead Atlanta, as he chats with Father Evil and RedRum, as well as finding us a new Gruesome Giveaway winner and reading the latest Deadline News. Storm rants on about Ghost Sharks in a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim is back with Scare Actor Tips ‘n Tricks, and The Haunt-strumentalist spins the spooky tunes, including a debut track from his upcoming album, BlackMoon Asylum. Vysther has one more Haunted Vista before he takes a Transworld break and brings us Shin Godzilla.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to……The BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Jerry Vayne – Empty Inside ( From BlackMoon Asylum)
Chris Thomas – A Lonely Hell
Sinister Symphonies – The Doll House
www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror


----------

